# Anyone Repaint Micrometers?



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

I tend to hoard micrometers. Well, not really but when I'm at flea markets and such, I look for them and if they are in good shape (accurate and smooth) I buy them on the cheap. My plan is to resell them on ebay or different plants that I visit. Most of the time even though the mic might be accurate, it has someone's name or numbers scratched into the body or the finish is chipped and worn . I'm wondering if anyone has repainted a set? I was thinking of " Rustoleum Hammered" paint. I have used it on other things with ok results. Not to worry, I would tell people that the mic has been repainted, I'm not trying to deceive anyone, just trying to make something look nicer. Has anyone refinished a set? Did you strip all the old paint off first? What kind of paint did you use? Can you post any pics?


----------



## Restorer (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, I have.  Many years ago I had the opportunity to purchase tool sets from individuals leaving the trade, (quit or retire) or that had passed away (one set at a time).
I would purchase the tools and clean, sort, oil etc.  Most of the tools were in very dirty slightly rusted condition.  During the evaluation I would decide what to keep and what to sell.   Steel wool and LPS to remove grime and rust.  Stripping and repainting made the tools I decided to part with look much better and salable.  Stripease and Black Rustoleum improved the appearance.  At that time I sold them for $15 to $35 with standard.  Usually apprentices or startup Home Shop Machinists were interested, and I treated them fairly.


----------



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

Restorer said:


> Yes, I have.  Many years ago I had the opportunity to purchase tool sets from individuals leaving the trade, (quit or retire) or that had passed away (one set at a time).
> I would purchase the tools and clean, sort, oil etc.  Most of the tools were in very dirty slightly rusted condition.  During the evaluation I would decide what to keep and what to sell.   Steel wool and LPS to remove grime and rust.  Stripping and repainting made the tools I decided to part with look much better and salable.  Stripease and Black Rustoleum improved the appearance.  At that time I sold them for $15 to $35 with standard.  Usually apprentices or startup Home Shop Machinists were interested, and I treated them fairly.


Thanks. It's kind of a neat little hobby and you can make a buck or two doing it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 2, 2016)

Back in the last century, when my eldest son was in Cub Scouts, making a Pinewood Derby racer, I painted a third hand 1 to 2 mike with metalflake purple.  They're still showing some color, but pretty well worn 40 some years later.


----------

